# Slide Out Question



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

I have a question about the slide out. In the OB manual it says to level the trailer before extending the slide, but doesn't really give any more info than that. After DH gets the OB level, he puts the stabilizer jacks down before he extends the slide. My thinking is...if the weight distribution of the slide is different when the slide is out than when the slide is in, it would throw things off if the stabilizer jacks are put down before the slide is extended. But at the same time, if you sit on the couch or at the table that adds more weight to one side of the trailer than the other and throw things off as well...so my thinking might be off.









I know there is always going to be some movement in TT's, but I'm sensitive to motion and like everyone else I want to eliminate as much movement as possible. Where we usually camp we are on concrete pad so settling is not really a problem, and we use legos, wheel chocks, step saver, jacks on wood blocks. We didn't have this side to side jiggling in our previous TT, but it didn't have a slide so thought maybe it was the slide making the difference.

My question is...is there a difference in the weight distribution of the slide when it is in/out and does it really make any difference if the jacks are put down before or after the slide is extended?

Thanks!
Juleen


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

I've often had the this same thought concerning the side and rear slide on our 25RSS as well







So I'll be looking forward to seeing your responses









Ed.


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

I always put the slide out before I set the stabilizers. The weight is distributed somewhat differently. When I used to put the stabilizers down and then put the slide out, my door would stick or close really hard. I found that when I put the slide out first and then put down the stabilizers my door closed better.







Works for me


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Never thought about it... It all depends on whether DW reaches the button before or after I get to the stabs.


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

Aunt B here,

Just my 2cents worth. I always put the stabilizers down before pulling out the queen slide because on a 21-RS it is possible to flip the front of the tt up into the air and crash the back end of the slide if some one or 2 were walking back to the end of the trailer or hopping into bed. Nuff said.

Thanks,

Aunt B


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

-->QUOTE(Aunt B @ Jul 16 2007, 01:21 PM) [snapback]231454[/snapback]
Aunt B here,

Just my 2cents worth. I always put the stabilizers down before pulling out the queen slide because on a 21-RS it is possible to flip the front of the tt up into the air and crash the back end of the slide if some one or 2 were walking back to the end of the trailer or hopping into bed. Nuff said. But with your superslide I would imagine the weight would go out past the trailer and make it real hard for the stabilizer jacks to be sufficient enough to lift that side level.

Thanks,

Aunt B
[/quote]


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Let me tell you a quick story. The first day we went and looked at our new 25rss the rear slide was in. Well the salesman showed me how easy it pulled out and the family watched. We all went inside and the three kids sat in the dinette my wife,the salesman and me were checking out the slideout. Next thing we know another salesman was running next to us yelling stop. Luckly we shifted our weight and came to a stop 2 foot from a $200,000 dollar Class A deisel pusher. No damage was done to our Outback but the salesman turned first white then red with embarrasment. So yes always put down the rear and front supports and watch your weight distrubution untill you do. Kirk


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

My thought process is this; you should always pull out the slides first and then put the stabilizers down as the last resort. Reason being, the frame can twist and bend when you snug the stab jacks and this can have an effect on whether or not the slide pulls out completely square or not. For this reason alone, you always want to have the entire trailer set up first before you snug the stabilizers.

I used to have a pop up camper and this was on ongoing debate. I had a very reputable dealer who told me once that you should always set up the entire pop up camper before using the stabilizer jacks as the frame can twist and bend. You always wanted to be sure that you raised the roof without any pressure on the frame so the roof raises properly and the guides were not pinched. Only after the top is raised and the wings are pulled out should you snug the jacks. I have used this same principle for my Outback and have talked to many others who agree with me, including my dealer. Bottomline, I set up my trailer first completely and snug the stabilizer jacks as my very last step.

Hope this helps.

Ray


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

I put the stabilizers down within a half an inch of the ground or leveling blocks before opening any slides. I've always been worried about pulling the rear slide out with the stabilizers up and having the kids and/or DW hop in and tipping the tongue into the air. Once all of the slides are out I then go back and snug the stabilizers down. My thought process is that should the weight shift for some reason, the TT only has a half an inch of travel.

Just my $.02.

Paul


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I like it Paul. Looks like I need to modify my setup routine to include your method.

I could see the value of putting out the slides first but was leery of doing it for the same reasons you are. Your solution allows for the best of both worlds.

Thanks.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I don't think we've ever really thought about it, but I generally wait till the stabilizers are down before opening the slides.

I've also never given any thought about the tt flipping backwards when opening the queen slide and climbing in. I do this when making the bed before a camping trip and don't put the stabs down...I can only hope that when I climb in the open queen slide without stabilizers, that the weight in the garage would outweigh me!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree, I have to say I never gave it any thought. I would be AMAZED and SURPRISED if my TT would flip with everyone in the back of the TT and me pulling the rear slide out. #1 it's 28' long (30') and within the timing you are speaking of, I still have my 900lb bike in the garage. It would be pretty impressive if me sliding the rear slide out before the stabs were down flipped this TT. But I have to say my usual practice is to lower the stabs first then open both slides.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

It sure surprised us when it happened. The 25rss was empty with five people in the back with the slide out. It lifted the front just enough to lift off the screw jack and off we went. It was on a slight slope on blacktop parking lot. Like I said that is why I always put down the stabilzers before the slides go out. Once the stabilizers are down and the frame is secure does it really make a difference if the slides were in or out? Aren't you just trying to stablize the frame and stop it from moving? Kirk


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Never thought about it... It all depends on whether DW reaches the button before or after I get to the stabs.


I'm in the same camp. (pun intended).

Perhaps I should wait for her to slide out the couch before I put the stablizers down.


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

aplvlykat said:


> It sure surprised us when it happened. The 25rss was empty with five people in the back with the slide out. It lifted the front just enough to lift off the screw jack and off we went. It was on a slight slope on blacktop parking lot. Like I said that is why I always put down the stabilzers before the slides go out. Once the stabilizers are down and the frame is secure does it really make a difference if the slides were in or out? Aren't you just trying to stablize the frame and stop it from moving? Kirk


I bet that was an experience you wouldn't want to repeat! Hopefully they have learned from that and will make sure the stabilizers are down, especially when showing a TT w/rear slides. I know all the RV Sales Centers we have been to have their TT's on display w/slides out and no stabilizers down at all. We don't have a rear slide, but I can see you would want the stabilizers down before extending a rear slide.

Juleen


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I knew pop ups could pull wheelies (done that







), but I'm suprised you could get there with something as heavy as an OB. Something tells me my wife and young children won't be able to offset the loaded tounge on my 28







, but it is something to think about, especially on the shorter trailers. Of course for the dealership experience, a set of wheel chocks could have prevented the roll







, and are always in place before I unhitch. Definetly an informative thread...


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your replies and input. Lots of food for thought.
At least I know there is no "correct" order as to when you put your stabilizers down. It's really more of a matter of preference and/or where your slide(s) are located.

If the stabilizers are down/snug before the slide is extended I still wonder if it shifts a little more weight to the stabilizers on the slide side thus relieving some of the pressure off the stabilizers on the non-slide side...which could throw things off balance some. If your stabilizers are put down/frame secure before the slide is out at that time all of the weight is basically over the frame, when you extend the slide it puts the weight of the slide outside the frame....it's still the same amount of weight just distributed differently.

We go camping again in a couple of weeks so I think I'll measure (frame to ground) then with no stabilizers down to see if there is a difference with the slide in and out. Our trailer is in the driveway but I don't think I could convince DH to raise and lower the jacks right now in this GA heat just to satisfy my curiosity









Thanks!
Juleen


----------



## Raymond (Mar 1, 2007)

B&J_GAKampers said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies and input. Lots of food for thought.
> At least I know there is no "correct" order as to when you put your stabilizers down. It's really more of a matter of preference and/or where your slide(s) are located.
> 
> If the stabilizers are down/snug before the slide is extended I still wonder if it shifts a little more weight to the stabilizers on the slide side thus relieving some of the pressure off the stabilizers on the non-slide side...which could throw things off balance some. If your stabilizers are put down/frame secure before the slide is out at that time all of the weight is basically over the frame, when you extend the slide it puts the weight of the slide outside the frame....it's still the same amount of weight just distributed differently.
> ...


Hi Juleen,

I just confirmed with my dealer today that it is always best to pull out the slides first and then, put down the stabilizer jacks last and make sure no one is in the trailer when doing so. Again, it has to do with the twisting and bending of the frame which you do not want to do before pulling out the slides.

Good luck.

Ray


----------

